# Zeolite Substrate



## Mikee (May 11, 2006)

Hey just wondering has anyone tried using Zeolite before for their substrate? if so was there any negatives to it? will it work and grow mainly all plants?


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Zeolite absorbs stuff right? Would that give it an exceptionally high CEC? Calling Tom Barr.


----------



## Mikee (May 11, 2006)

Yes Ive been reading about Zeolite and its a good absorbant so it must have high CEC and it removes ammonia..I might try it.. but before i spend 40-50$ on 2 50 lb bags (20-25 for 1 50 lb bag) id like to know if it would be a bad idea to get it.. anyone who has had experience with it here? and if there is would it work and would grow pretty much all plants well? Im going to do some more reading on this..stream organics in surrey B.C (closest near me) has this and he is going down to where I live soon and I could easily pick up 2 50 lb bags for 40-50 dollars for my 50 gal and prob still have plenty left just incase I want to use for other tanks in the future without having to pay for shipping .


----------



## Mikee (May 11, 2006)

"Calcined clays, lateric rock, and zeolite, can be used as complete substrate beds or mixed up to fifty percent with other products" I got that from http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/plant_substrates.php


----------



## Mikee (May 11, 2006)

Zeolite - any of various hydrous silicates of aluminum that are analogous in compostion to the feldspars. Contains either sodium or calcium or both of the type Na2O2.Al2O3.xSiO2.xH2O. Can act as ion-exchangers. Has high CEC.

Sounds safe to me? what do you guys think


----------



## xberia (Jul 18, 2005)

I have used Zeolite in my planted tank. I found it is an effective ammonia remover. The end result is nutrient inbalance and algae get invited! 

I suspect zeolite interrupt with the Nitrogen Cycle as it constantly removes ammonia,NO2 & NO3. I have a pale color leaves and algae in the end. 

IMHO, if zeolite is used as substrate, would it absorb nutrient and leave your plant root starving ?

Now I have removed them from my filter media, plant looks healthy once again.


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

Zeolite will absorb all those stuff, that is until it become saturated and by then it will start releasing all the absorbed nutrient into the water collumn at a balance rate. If you want the answer perhaps we have to wait several weeks as I have just set up a low tech nano tank using a layer of clay soil at the bottom and top it off with aquarium grade zeolite size 4-6mm. A thing to watch for is to use aquarium/drinking water grade zeolite, as it will not turn into a mush over time. It does take some time to balance and saturate, so use a rich bottom to load it up. If later I find it good enough, then I strike gold because I have all the zeolite I can use (I mean it, a full load of zeolite mine which is virtually limitless).


----------



## xberia (Jul 18, 2005)

From what I understand zeolite will not release thing it absorped unless treated with high concentration of salt water? This the most wonderful thing about zeolite, it is rechargable. This also explained that zeolite is useless in marine tank.


----------



## Jvalasek1 (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm using the Pond Care Aquatic Planting Media in my tank 
http://www.pondliner.com/PlantMedia.htm. I guess it's for use in ponds but I"ve used about 3/4-1" under my medium sized gravel as substrate. As you can see it's comprised of Arcillite and Zeolite. It seems to work quite well mixed with Tetra Initial Sticks. 

Right Now I'm successfully growing Rotalla Indica, Bacopa, Amazon Swords, Some grass stuff, and Wisperia. The substrate has been in for about two months, with two algae blooms (1) increased bioload when I added a bunch of new fish and didn't change water as soon as I should have; and 2) Went from 15 to 54 watts on a 18g tank w/ no CO2 or ferts (all better now- hey I'm still learning!!)

I'm a newb on a budget and I used about half a $6.99 bag for my 18g tank...
I would definitely reccommend it but to be honest this is the first substrate I have used.

I also wanted to add I picked this up at my local Petsmart


----------

